# GESUCHT Roboter Programmierer



## Aberle Steuerungstechnik (1 Oktober 2007)

Elektro -Ingenieur / - Techniker / Meister 
Elektroingenieure – Techniker oder Meister (m/w)
für unsere Softwareabteilung, Bereich Automatisierungstechnik

Ihre Aufgaben:
Programmierung von Fanuc Robotern 
SPS-Programmierung von Maschinen und Anlagen inkl. Schnittstellen zu übergeordneten Systemen 
Eigenverantwortliche Durchführung von Projekten (Pflichtenhefterstellung, Projektleitung,…) 
Inbetriebnahme der Anlagen beim Kunden vor Ort im In- und Ausland 

Ihr Profil:
Dipl.-Ing. Elektrotechnik, Dipl.-Ing. Automatisierungstechnik, Elektromeister, SPS-Techniker oder staatl. gepr. Elektrotechniker 
Fundierte Kenntnisse in der Roboterprogrammierung (Fanuc R-J) 
Kenntnisse in der Automatisierungstechnik und der damit verbundenen Bussystemen (Profinet, Profibus, ASI-Bus, Interbus,…) 
Kenntnisse von Bedienelementen / HMI-Oberflächen (WinCC, Intouch,…) 
Erfahrung mit dem Animationswerkzeug Roboguide 
Erfahrung mit den Systemen Simatic, Allen Bradley,… 
Eigeninitiative, Flexibilität, Teamfähigkeit 
Reisebereitschaft 

Details unter
http://www.a-s.de/jobs_karriere/allgemein/jobsuche.html


----------



## Maxl (11 Oktober 2007)

Erfahrene Roboterprogrammierer, welche sich vielleicht beruflich verändern wollen, findest Du sicherlich auch auf www.roboterforum.de

mfg
Maxl


----------



## marlob (12 Oktober 2007)

Frag mal bei Karmann in Osnabrück an, die wollen ne Menge leute entlassen  und die Instandhalter können auch alle Roboter programmieren


----------

